# Dui



## shanederosier (Mar 14, 2011)

Has anyone heard of someone with a dui ever getting hired as a emt b before?


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 14, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 14, 2011)

shanederosier said:


> Has anyone heard of someone with a dui ever getting hired as a emt b before?


Yup.  Just out of curiosity, how high was your BAC?


----------



## cletus (Mar 14, 2011)

Isn't it taken off your record after years a few years? 

  If it's fresh you might have some explaining to do and you'll want emphasize that you've learned your lesson.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 14, 2011)

> Isn't it taken off your record after years a few years?



Depends on which "record" you're talking about.  If someone runs a criminal background check, it will show up unless it's been expunged.  The safe bet is to assume it's going to follow you forever.  Personally- speaking as a former supervisor- it's more a sign of exceptionally poor judgment than a liability issue when it comes to driving ambulances (which is what most people on this forum are concerned with).  I would never hire someone with any sort of criminal record when the market is flooded with dozens of other non-criminal candidates.  Just my two cents.....I'll probably get flamed for saying this but oh well.  It needs to be said.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 14, 2011)

I suggest a defensive driving course (well HotelCo told me, I tell you). There are ones online. I did that because I had a couple points and the interviewer was pretty happy with that.


----------



## Sandog (Mar 14, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Depends on which "record" you're talking about.  If someone runs a criminal background check, it will show up unless it's been expunged.  The safe bet is to assume it's going to follow you forever.  Personally- speaking as a former supervisor- it's more a sign of exceptionally poor judgment than a liability issue when it comes to driving ambulances (which is what most people on this forum are concerned with).  *I would never hire someone with any sort of criminal record when the market is flooded with dozens of other non-criminal candidates.*  Just my two cents.....I'll probably get flamed for saying this but oh well.  It needs to be said.



This is unfortunate that you feel this way, I am sure there are many fine candidates who at one time made a poor choice in judgment, but have since learned and have grown into responsible people. People deserve a second chance, God offers redemption, why can't you?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sandog said:


> This is unfortunate that you feel this way, I am sure there are many fine candidates who at one time made a poor choice in judgment, but have since learned and have grown into responsible people. People deserve a second chance, God offers redemption, why can't you?


It's not my job.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 14, 2011)

Honestly, I'm with USAF on that one. If the OP is from an area totally flooded with EMT Bs, it may not be worth it to them when there are plenty of EMTs without a criminal record. Employers are going to want to minimize any potential extra costs, and insuring someone with a DUI likely falls into that category.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 14, 2011)

shanederosier said:


> Has anyone heard of someone with a dui ever getting hired as a emt b before?



Nope but I've heard of someone being elected president of the United States with one


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 14, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Nope but I've heard of someone being elected president of the United States with one


....and a coke habit.


----------



## Flight-LP (Mar 15, 2011)

shanederosier said:


> Has anyone heard of someone with a dui ever getting hired as a emt b before?



Unfortunately yes................


----------



## Sandog (Mar 15, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> It's not my job.



I am not surprised by your response considering many of your previous post, and quite frankly I don't care. Thankfully not all feel as you do, I once had a infraction that left me with a record, but luckily someone gave me a second chance and ever since then I have not betrayed the faith they had in me.


----------



## cletus (Mar 15, 2011)

In my area, if you've had any infraction within the last five years-misdemeanor or otherwise- the county gives you a probationary certification to practice. That means when asked: "is your certification/ license in good standing and free of restrictions" the answer is no it's not. At least you can still get certified to work in the county.


----------



## Sandog (Mar 15, 2011)

cletus said:


> In my area, if you've had any infraction within the last five years-misdemeanor or otherwise- the county gives you a probationary certification to practice. That means when asked: "is your certification/ license in good standing and free of restrictions" the answer is no it's not. At least you can still get certified to work in the county.



I had a DUI 17 years ago, and since that time, not so much as a parking ticket, but if you go by some on here, I should be banished for life.


----------



## slb862 (Mar 15, 2011)

Worked with an EMT-Basic going to Paramedic school, 2 weeks before he finished, got a DUI, and was not hired on as a Medic with the company he worked with will in school.  And he was not allowed to stay on as an EMT-B.
It depends on "who" you work for.


----------



## Hockey (Mar 15, 2011)

Yup.  I had a partner who is now a damn good Paramedic.  Got 2.  He is also now a supervisor.  People learn from their mistakes.

You might face some difficulty though obtaining your license though...


----------



## harryb714 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hockey said:


> Yup.  I had a partner who is now a damn good Paramedic.  Got 2.  He is also now a supervisor.  People learn from their mistakes.
> 
> You might face some difficulty though obtaining your license though...



If people learn from their mistakes does that mean he is 2x as smart as someone who only got 1?


----------



## Anjel (Mar 15, 2011)

DUI's are unacceptable You could kill innocent people. 

However, yes people do get hired and learn from their mistakes. But 2 of them? No I would never hire someone with 2. And I understand if it was when they were 21 and they are not 30 or something. But a 21(which I am 21)  who just got one doesn't learn that fast. Just my opinion.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sandog said:


> I am not surprised by your response considering many of your previous post, and quite frankly I don't care. Thankfully not all feel as you do, I once had a infraction that left me with a record, but luckily someone gave me a second chance and ever since then I have not betrayed the faith they had in me.


It's not that I don't believe people should be allowed to move on with their lives, it's just that I believe that they shouldn't be give a free pass after breaking a law.  If you make bad choices because of stupidity, ignorance, laziness, mental defect or whatever else you chalk it up to then you're going to find doors closed.  It's one of the great conundrums of society and why we have to educate young people to be so careful in their early years.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 15, 2011)

> but if you go by some on here, I should be banished for life.



Not banished for life....but certainly would have to do something really significant to counterbalance the negative "weight" of prior criminal activity when looking at your application versus those with unblemished records.

BTW, this is speaking as someone whose own father has a history of multiple DUIs.


----------



## shanederosier (Mar 15, 2011)

I had a back of .13 it was almost three years ago no other points on my record just one bad decision in my life


----------



## shanederosier (Mar 16, 2011)

I have all my licenses just not my ambulance license. I have to wait until I am off probation which is the beginning of August. I was just asking because I was starting to get discouraged because it been almost a year since I got my emt-b cert and still no job. Thanks for everyones response


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 16, 2011)

shanederosier said:


> I had a back of .13 it was almost three years ago no other points on my record just one bad decision in my life


We just had a cop here kill a motorcyclist and seriously injure two others (they were stopped at a stoplight when the cop hit them from behind) while running Code 3, while texting with a BAC of 0.18.  Look at the bright side, at least you don't have to live with that sort of a scenario.


----------



## Sandog (Mar 16, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Not banished for life....but certainly would have to do something really significant to counterbalance the negative "weight" of prior criminal activity when looking at your application versus those with unblemished records.
> 
> BTW, this is speaking as someone whose own father has a history of multiple DUIs.



I really do not know how to respond to that, and I think I can see where you might be coming from and possibly understand your intolerance, but do not condemn all those that have suffered the affliction of bad judgment. My DUI was on a New Years Eve, I payed the price (Jail and all that), and thankfully no one was hurt. I learned my lesson and made dang sure never to do that again. Since then, I learned that I was an alcoholic, I had a big problem. Well I am proud to say that I have been sober for a long time, it was not easy and I still want a drink from time to time.  

My point is, sure we are humans and we mess up, thankfully I did not hurt anyone, but I was given redemption and I think people should be given a second chance.  Some people do not learn from their mistakes, and I think their colors should be obvious. When hiring it is a judgment call, but wisdom and your senses should be your decisive factor.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 16, 2011)

Take it as we all have our good days and our bad.  When we have a truly bad day, it takes a long time to get over it both internally and externally.  Call it karma or whatever you will, but stuff sticks to and with you.  I'm not without fault and there are things I am trying to work to overcome myself.  I don't think people should be abused because of "run of the mill" mistakes but still they do have to balance it out with what they do after that point.  Like you said, when someone reaches that point will be different for every person they deal with and it will come down to the wisdom, senses and standards of that particular individual.


----------



## Sandog (Mar 16, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Take it as we all have our good days and our bad.  When we have a truly bad day, it takes a long time to get over it both internally and externally.  Call it karma or whatever you will, but stuff sticks to and with you.  I'm not without fault and there are things I am trying to work to overcome myself.  I don't think people should be abused because of "run of the mill" mistakes but still they do have to balance it out with what they do after that point.  Like you said, when someone reaches that point will be different for every person they deal with and it will come down to the wisdom, senses and standards of that particular individual.



Trust me i know what you are saying. I have had my DUI follow me around like cancer, even Saint Teresa could not absolve me of my sins, but luckily I had the foresight to make change which many in my situation do. I have transformed from a derelict to a fire fighter,  
If I can do it, others can do it to.


----------



## looker (Mar 16, 2011)

Sandog said:


> This is unfortunate that you feel this way, I am sure there are many fine candidates who at one time made a poor choice in judgment, but have since learned and have grown into responsible people. People deserve a second chance, God offers redemption, why can't you?



Once drunk always drunk. Sorry but if they made a mistake they are welcome to make that mistake again with someone else. There is no reason to take that risk when there are plenty of qualified candidate with clean criminal record.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 16, 2011)

looker said:


> Once drunk always drunk. Sorry but if they made a mistake they are welcome to make that mistake again with someone else. There is no reason to take that risk when there are plenty of qualified candidate with clean criminal record.



I do not agree with this at all. A person who makes a mistake is not doomed to make the same mistakes over and over. 

Have you ever gotten a speeding ticket? I hope not because once a speeder always a speeder and there is no way im risking my ambulance with you driving.


----------



## looker (Mar 16, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I do not agree with this at all. A person who makes a mistake is not doomed to make the same mistakes over and over.
> 
> Have you ever gotten a speeding ticket? I hope not because once a speeder always a speeder and there is no way im risking my ambulance with you driving.



Yes i got plenty of them. Yes once a speeder always a speeder. Thankfully i am the one that doing the hiring. So do not have to worry about not being hired


----------



## TheyCallMeNasty (Mar 16, 2011)

Sandog said:


> This is unfortunate that you feel this way, I am sure there are many fine candidates who at one time made a poor choice in judgment, but have since learned and have grown into responsible people. People deserve a second chance, God offers redemption, why can't you?



The Easter Bunny lays pastel colored eggs, why cant you?


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 16, 2011)

looker said:


> Once drunk always drunk.



My father struggled with alcoholism throughout my childhood. He had 2 DUIs, and had been arrested for public drunkeness on more than one occasion. I'm PROUD to say that he hasn't had a drink in years, and now works at a halfway house to help others who struggle with the same thing he once did.

So, your idea that "once [a] drunk, always [a] drunk," isn't true.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 16, 2011)

Honestly, that doesn't really disprove looker's statement. Your father may not be consuming alcohol, but he does not have the same relationship with it as a non-alcoholic, and very likely will never be able to have that relationship.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 16, 2011)

Aidey said:


> Honestly, that doesn't really disprove looker's statement. Your father may not be consuming alcohol, but he does not have the same relationship with it as a non-alcoholic, and very likely will never be able to have that relationship.



Explain how that makes him a drunk (in the present tense).


----------



## Aidey (Mar 16, 2011)

Looker's wording was blunt, and if we are using the literal definition of drunk, incorrect. 

More accurate would be saying that once a person has such an unhealthy relationship with alcohol they are deemed an alcoholic that they are usually unable to form a healthy relationship with alcohol, necessitating that they remain sober. 

Shortened to: Once you have that bad relationship, you will always have that bad relationship.

Or, bluntly: Once a drunk, always a drunk.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 16, 2011)

Wait scratch that, it was someone else with two DUIs


----------



## Sasha (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't consider driving drunk just a "mistake". It shows a total disregard for anything but yourself. Don't make excuses and say "Well I was drunk." truly responsible people make arrangements beforehand to avoid driving drunk.

The only DUIs that I truly feel are a mistake are those who get them for sleeping in their cars with the AC or radio on.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 16, 2011)

Aidey said:


> More accurate would be saying that once a person has such an unhealthy relationship with alcohol they are deemed an alcoholic that they are usually unable to form a healthy relationship with alcohol, necessitating that they remain sober.



I agree with this.


----------



## TraprMike (Mar 21, 2011)

cletus said:


> Isn't it taken off your record after years a few years?
> 
> If it's fresh you might have some explaining to do and you'll want emphasize that you've learned your lesson.



In MN, all Alcohol related offenses stay on your driving record forever. 

and yes to your question.


----------



## MiniEMTP (Mar 21, 2011)

*DUI's*



shanederosier said:


> Has anyone heard of someone with a dui ever getting hired as a emt b before?




depending on the conviction, scenario of the DUI, did you cause an accident, etc, obtain the documentation of your arrest, etc, that you've done all the necessary steps to obtain your license back, date of conviction...cover your *** as much as possible when it comes to documentation.

I know of a few companies around her who hire DUI convictions...however be careful of the company you're applying for, the ones around here with DUI's working as EMT's...aren't that great.<_<

People do get hired, just gotta make your argument as honest, and productive as possible.


----------

